# why wont they sprout.pics iclud



## gqone333 (Mar 4, 2006)

i dont know why seeds wont sprout,the only thing i can think off is me not putting a output fan in the growbox but i dont know heres some pics ,heres some pics .can somebody help me please,i never ran into a problem like this were all the seed dont fully sprout.looks like there almost dead with burgany stem


----------



## Mutt (Mar 4, 2006)

Do have an HPS on em???

Whats the temp. sounds like there is too much heat on em. I get mine started in a window (after germing them in a paper towel till the crack open)


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 4, 2006)

temps are 73,im using a 65 watt floresence and a water heater ,set on 75.

lights are 3 inches above


----------



## Mutt (Mar 4, 2006)

you can rasie the florous a little higher. that may help. They don't need much light quite yet. Sometimes the florou will heat it up a little too much. wait and put the florou down after they pop up a little more and look for the light.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

I am not stoned yet (I was yesterday), and thought a little more on this. Are you using ferts in the hydro water yet?

If so take out the rockwool and put it in a tray. They don't need any nutrients until they fully sprout. Just water.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

i only put co2 tabs in strait water


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

You got me stumped now. They should sprout. My last thought and someone else here will have to help. As I hit every other reason I can think of. The CO2 tablets may be introducing too much CO2 for them and poisoning them. Ussually introduction of any additive or nutrient in the very beginning stage is not recommended. I googled the hell out of germinating seeds in CO2 enriched water and couldn't find a thing. I tried helping, but I am stumped now. Sorry.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

ahh i beleive i know the problem .i took out my water heater and it was burned up ,partly melted because i only had one black circle to hold it up.it must have melted the plastic infecting the seeds.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

Glad you may have figured it out. Hope you didn't lose too many sprouts. What strain where they? yeah melted plastic has all sorts of nasty crap released.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

i dint really care to much they were bag seeds ,but they were good , but i dont give a damn ,i have white widow ,white skunk,and x-line which is a need breed diffrent strains on the way as we speak ,just hope they dont get confecated 16 seeds in white widow,and 16 white skunk,i brought the 4 pack deal 4 seeds in each pack and the x-line only comes with 5 seeds,**** those water heaters ,im not using that shit again on seeds,i was wondering why that same resover died and the other two did fine,all had water heaters but that blue one had one of the circles missing from the water heater .damn icould have had atleast 3 more female out of that 9
http://www.seedboutique.com


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

If it gives you any peace of mind. I got my seeds from there last monday without a hitch.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

so did you get your seeds
this is my first time dealing with this co


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah, I receved them monday. It took 3 weeks from when payment was sent out though. You ussually get a pack of freebies. Mine where durban poisonxskunk#1. 

I have been lurking around other forums and some of ole Doc Chronic's have gotten confiscated.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

and that was my first pic too dr.chronic,damn im so glad i dint order from that place.thank god great strain,cant wait to see em grow


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll just stick to paper towels and water ontop of a flour.


----------

